
Nebraska man developing world’s first ‘warp drive’ in his garage - evo_9
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/12/make-it-so-nebraska-man-developing-worlds-first-warp-drive-in-his-garage/
======
gus_massa
There is no technical information, no theoretical model, no working prototype,
no published article, ... It's the physics equivalent of vaporware.

